# The real thing...1990 Merckx Corsa Extra 7-11



## brewster

Thought I'd share this x-post link....while I was mopping up the drool from my desk. One of my all time favorite bikes!

http://raydobbins.com/merckx711/index

brewster


----------



## Eben

*Damn!*

That's one fine looking bicycle. I got a chance to look at the 7-11 Corsa Extra being offered this year at interbike and it's a beautiful frame but I don't know why they didn't go with the original chrome fork and seat/chainstay. Great parts and photos as well, I'm selling my corsa currently because I don't have the time or $$ to piece together parts that would be worthy of it, whoever did this one did it right!


----------



## CFBlue

brewster said:


> Thought I'd share this x-post link....while I was mopping up the drool from my desk. One of my all time favorite bikes!
> 
> http://raydobbins.com/merckx711/index
> 
> brewster


Great link. We found some NOS 96 merckx mx leader frames deep in the basement. There all small sizes but you can check them out at http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Eddy+Merckx/Bikes.html


----------



## Friction_Shifter

Eben said:


> That's one fine looking bicycle. I got a chance to look at the 7-11 Corsa Extra being offered this year at interbike and it's a beautiful frame but I don't know why they didn't go with the original chrome fork and seat/chainstay. Great parts and photos as well, I'm selling my corsa currently because I don't have the time or $$ to piece together parts that would be worthy of it, whoever did this one did it right!


I could be wrong....but

that has a seven speed freewheel but the shifters are 6 speed. I've got those same silver 6 speed DA shifters. The 7 speed DA shifters were a darker gray.


----------



## Friction_Shifter

these are DA 7 speed downtube shifters. the 8 speed were the same gray color.

the 6, 9, &10 are silver(like the ones shown on the bike)

all have what appears to be the same shape.

The 7-11 bike must be running in friction mode since the freewheel is 7 speed.


----------

